# [EMERGE]toujours la même liste ( résolu )

## nemo13

Bonjour,

ma machine ,tout comme l'interface chaise/clavier , est atteinte du syndrome d' alzheimer   :

avant hier j'ai fait mon eix-sync suivi d'un emerge -pvt world puis d'un emerge -avt world

globalement c'est passé .

hier , me rappelant pas d'avoir fait mon emerge , je le relance .

Il me remonte une soixantaine de paquets en R ; dans le doute je le laisse faire.

Ce matin  , ayant l'esprit taquin , je relance un emerge -pvt   :Crying or Very sad:   toujour les mêmes paquets   :Evil or Very Mad: 

sympa je le laisse s'amuser   :Rolling Eyes: 

Là il vient de terminer et je relance :

```
gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # emerge -pt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.7  

[ebuild   R   ]  mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.16  

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/elogviewer-0.5.2-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xvidtune-1.0.1  

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.8  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.1  

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/gnu-netcat-0.7.1-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/showconsole-1.08  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hwinfo-14.19  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/logrotate-3.7.2  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.5  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/powertop-1.10  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/v86d-0.1.6  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/smartmontools-5.38  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vobcopy-1.1.1  

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.0.2  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.17  

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.6  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/meld-1.2  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/smplayer-themes-0.1.16  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.10  

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r9  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.3  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.1  

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/grisbi-0.5.9  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p17  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/strace-4.5.18  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.2812  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/htop-0.8-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/blender-2.47-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r4  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/eix-0.13.3  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/scrot-0.8  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/hal-info-20080508  

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/smplayer-0.6.2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ]  media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27458  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7  

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.16  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan-0.5.4  

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nss-3.12  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1  

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.22-r8".

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

Toujour la même liste  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Qu'ai je cassé ??

j'ai usé du revdep-rebuild , python-updater  , toujour pareil !

```
gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc8 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8-A-idem-R3-G x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8-A-idem-R3-G-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T5500_@_1.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 09 Sep 2008 15:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r3

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.4

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.26

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev " KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nv fbdev vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

Last edited by nemo13 on Sat Sep 13, 2008 8:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tanki

alors

je sais pas je prends a chaud après une journée de merde

mais je vois dans ta liste 3 gentoo-sources

et une erreur à la fin sur un gentoo-sources également

je dis ça je dis rien mais je pense que tu devrais te pencher sur la gestion de tes noyaux

ça sera peut etre plus carré au final 

a voir

mes 2 ¢   :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

p'têt' un pb de cache tout simplement non ?  je n'utilise pas le complet-3-pièces pour les màj mais il doit y avoir une option pour forcer peut-être

Questions subsidiaires :

au fait c'est quelle version d'eix ?

y'a quoi dans ton /etc/eix-sync.conf ?

----------

## nemo13

 *Quote:*   

> > TANKI
> 
> liste 3 gentoo-sources
> 
> et une erreur à la fin sur un gentoo-sources également 

 

j'avais masqué les gentoo-sources pour ne pas me les gaver à chaque fois ( je suis en ~ )

fin Aout  je venais de les démasquer pour essayer le 2.6.25.xx

```
 eix gentoo-sour

[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

   (2.6.16-r13)   2.6.16-r13

   (2.6.20-r10)   (~)2.6.20-r10

   (2.6.22-r10)   (~)2.6.22-r10

   (2.6.23-r9)   2.6.23-r9

   (2.6.24-r3)   2.6.24-r3

   (2.6.24-r4)   2.6.24-r4

   (2.6.24-r8)   2.6.24-r8

   (2.6.25)   (~)2.6.25

   (2.6.25-r1)   (~)2.6.25-r1

   (2.6.25-r2)   (~)2.6.25-r2

   (2.6.25-r3)   (~)2.6.25-r3

   (2.6.25-r4)   (~)2.6.25-r4

   (2.6.25-r5)   (~)2.6.25-r5

   (2.6.25-r6)   2.6.25-r6

   (2.6.25-r7)   2.6.25-r7

   (2.6.25-r8)   [m](~)2.6.25-r8

   (2.6.26)   [m](~)2.6.26

   (2.6.26-r1)   [m](~)2.6.26-r1

   {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.19-r5(2.6.19-r5)(20:37:21 08/07/2007)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.20-r8(2.6.20-r8)(20:36:00 08/07/2007)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.22(2.6.22)(16:59:28 10/07/2007)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.22-r8(2.6.22-r8)(23:23:37 07/11/2007)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.23-r3(2.6.23-r3)(23:05:49 04/12/2007)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.23-r9(2.6.23-r9)(13:28:49 10/09/2008)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.24-r3(2.6.24-r3)(14:30:48 10/09/2008)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.24-r8(2.6.24-r8)(21:40:28 09/06/2008)(-build -symlink)

           2.6.25-r7(2.6.25-r7)(07:50:56 10/09/2008)(-build -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree
```

C'est sùr qu'il est un peu curieux qu'il me les craches tous 

Pour le sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.22-r8 je pense que l'erreur est normale puisque cet Ebuild n'est plus dans l'arbre

> BOOZO

 *Quote:*   

> p'têt' un pb de cache tout simplement non

 

auquel penses-tu ?

```
eix eix

[I] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.10.2 0.12.4 (~)0.13.1 (~)0.13.2 (~)0.13.3 {doc sqlite}

     Installed versions:  0.13.3(07:47:32 10/09/2008)(-doc -sqlite)

     Homepage:            http://eix.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast results
```

le fait de ne pas avoir le flag sqlite sent-il mauvais ?

```
gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # less /etc/eix-sync.conf

/etc/eix-sync.conf: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

 un vide intersidéral   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci à tous les deux pour votre attention

 :Rolling Eyes:  je vais lire le man de eix

A+:jlp

----------

## nemo13

> BOOZO 

Edvige t'attends 

tu as du mettre la main sur un présumé coupable car 

```
gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ # eix-test-obsolete

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.keywords.

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.mask.

No non-matching entries in /etc/portage/package.unmask.

No non-matching or empty entries in /etc/portage/package.use.

No non-matching or empty entries in /etc/portage/package.cflags.

The following installed packages are not in the database:

dev-libs/libol

sys-apps/list

--

No redundant entries in /etc/portage/package.keywords (or test switched off).

No redundant entries in /etc/portage/package.mask (or test switched off).

No redundant entries in /etc/portage/package.unmask (or test switched off).

No redundant entries in /etc/portage/package.use (or test switched off).

No redundant entries in /etc/portage/package.cflags (or test switched off).

No uninstalled entries in /etc/portage/package.keywords (or test switched off).

No uninstalled entries in /etc/portage/package.mask (or test switched off).

No uninstalled entries in /etc/portage/package.unmask (or test switched off).

No uninstalled entries in /etc/portage/package.use (or test switched off).

No uninstalled entries in /etc/portage/package.cflags (or test switched off).

Installed packages with a version not in the database (or masked):

[U] app-crypt/gnupg (2.0.7@23/06/2008 -> (~)2.0.9-r1): The GNU Privacy Guard, a GPL pgp replacement

[U] app-editors/nano (2.0.6@23/06/2008 -> (~)2.1.5): GNU GPL'd Pico clone with more functionality

[U] app-office/orage (4.5.9.6@23/06/2008 -> (~)4.5.12.2): Calendar suit

....

blabla

.....

[D] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources (2.6.19-r5(2.6.19-r5)@08/07/2007 2.6.20-r8(2.6.20-r8)@08/07/2007 2.6.22(2.6.22)@10/07/2007 2.6.22-r8(2.6.22-r8)@07/11/2007 2.6.23-r3(2.6.23-r3)@04/12/2007 2.6.23-r9(2.6.23-r9)@10/09/2008 2.6.24-r3(2.6.24-r3)@10/09/2008 2.6.24-r8(2.6.24-r8)@09/06/2008 2.6.25-r7(2.6.25-r7)@10/09/2008 -> 2.6.16-r13 (~)2.6.20-r10 (~)2.6.22-r10 2.6.23-r9 2.6.24-r3 2.6.24-r4 2.6.24-r8 (~)2.6.25 (~)2.6.25-r1 (~)2.6.25-r2 (~)2.6.25-r3 (~)2.6.25-r4 (~)2.6.25-r5 2.6.25-r6 2.6.25-r7): Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[U] sys-power/acpid (1.0.6@23/06/2008 -> 1.0.6-r1): Daemon for Advanced Configuration and Power Interface

[U] x11-libs/libwnck (2.20.1@23/06/2008 -> 2.22.3): A window navigation construction kit

[U] x11-misc/xscreensaver (5.03@23/06/2008 -> (~)5.07): A modular screen saver and locker for the X Window System

[U] x11-plugins/noscript (1.1.8@18/11/2007 -> (~)1.7.6): Firefox plugin to disable javascript

[U] xfce-base/thunar (0.9.0-r1@23/06/2008 -> 0.9.0-r2): File manager

[U] xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins (4.4.2@23/06/2008 -> 4.4.2-r1): Setting plugins

Found 41 matches.
```

Se pourrait bien que j'ai un problème avec la database de eix 

```
gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ # genlop -t eix

 * app-portage/eix

     Wed Jun 20 01:07:46 2007 >>> app-portage/eix-0.8.8

       merge time: 1 minute and 15 seconds.

     Sun Jul  8 19:52:23 2007 >>> app-portage/eix-0.9.9

       merge time: 1 minute and 15 seconds.

     Sat Oct 13 22:33:56 2007 >>> app-portage/eix-0.10.1

       merge time: 1 minute and 9 seconds.

     Wed Nov  7 16:57:37 2007 >>> app-portage/eix-0.10.2

       merge time: 1 minute and 25 seconds.

     Sat Aug 30 16:53:46 2008 >>> app-portage/eix-0.13.3

       merge time: 1 minute and 18 seconds.

     Tue Sep  9 18:40:00 2008 >>> app-portage/eix-0.13.3

       merge time: 1 minute and 24 seconds.

     Wed Sep 10 07:47:35 2008 >>> app-portage/eix-0.13.3

       merge time: 1 minute and 17 seconds.

gentoo_dell_m90_f ~ # 
```

qui aurait eu des pb avec eix 0.13.3 ??

A+

----------

## boozo

@nemo : haaa... pas de mauvais esprit hein ?!   :Razz: 

Mais, mais, mais je t'assure bibiche ! Je ne connais pas d'Edvige ! Me suis juste arrêté faire deux couses en sortant c'est tout !  :'-(

En fait je parlais du cache d'eix (/var/cache/eix) mais jette aussi un oeil à eix-sync -h y'a des choses à tester semble-t-il

Edit : je pense à un truc tout-à-coups... peut-être que c'est simplement ton profile un peu ancien qui influerait ?

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit : je pense à un truc tout-à-coups... peut-être que c'est simplement ton profile un peu ancien qui influerait ?

 

```
eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1

  [2]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/desktop

  [3]   default-linux/amd64/2006.0/no-symlinks

  [4]   default-linux/amd64/2006.1/no-multilib

  [5]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0

  [6]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop

  [7]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib *

  [8]   default-linux/amd64/2007.0/server

  [9]   hardened/amd64

  [10]  hardened/amd64/multilib

  [11]  selinux/2007.0/amd64

  [12]  selinux/2007.0/amd64/hardened

  [13]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0

  [14]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop

  [15]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/developer

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib

  [17]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/server

  [18]  hardened/linux/amd64
```

 *Quote:*   

> default-linux/amd64/2007.0/no-multilib

 plus jeune que moi   :Wink: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> En fait je parlais du cache d'eix (/var/cache/eix) mais jette aussi un oeil à eix-sync -h y'a des choses à tester semble-t-il

 

j'ai essayé un classique emerge --sync suivi d'un update-eix --> toujour pareil

je vien d'essayer un eix-sync -r ( bien que je n'ai pas FEATURES=metadata-transfer ) --> toujour pareil

j'avoue avoir les miquettes de péter mon arbre  :Crying or Very sad: 

edit la sortie de eix-syn est-elle correcte ?

```
>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

real 67.60

user 12.09

sys 3.89

 * Copying old /var/cache/eix cache to /var/cache/eix.previous

 * Running update-eix

Reading Portage settings ..

Building database (/var/cache/eix) ..

[0] "gentoo" /usr/portage/ (cache: metadata-flat)

     Reading 100%

Applying masks ..

Calculating hash tables ..

Writing database file /var/cache/eix ..

Database contains 12882 packages in 150 categories.

Diffing databases (12882 - 12882 packages)

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

le metadata-flat quoi t'est-ce   :Question: 

----------

## boozo

```
[13]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0

  [14]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop

  [15]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/developer

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/no-multilib

  [17]  default/linux/amd64/2008.0/server
```

ai raté qqch ?   :Shocked: 

Bon ben si passant par emerge en direct c'est pareil - je sèche - heu... un arbre sous NFS peut-être ? plus de place dans /var ? un(/des) logfile un peu trop plein ?   :Sad: 

contre-Edit : 

 *nemo wrote:*   

>  * Copying old /var/cache/eix cache to /var/cache/eix.previous
> 
>  * Running update-eix
> 
> 

 

Tu as assayé les options de eix-sync à ce propos ?

sur-contre-Edit : (pour la route) une piste vers cette histoire de cache

bn

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

vais m'aventurer et donner une hypothèse un peu débile... et si tu mettais un u dans tes options ?

genre 

```
emerge -puv world
```

 ou encore mieux 

```
emerge -auvDN world
```

Parce après tout, tu veux faire une MaJ et pas réinstaller tout ton world non ?

----------

## Temet

LOL, je sens que KS vient de mettre tout le monde d'accord  :Laughing: 

----------

## Tanki

 *Temet wrote:*   

> LOL, je sens que KS vient de mettre tout le monde d'accord 

 

je valide, en effet, ça aurait du être la première chose à remarquer ^^

pwné par KS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Tanki wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   LOL, je sens que KS vient de mettre tout le monde d'accord  
> 
> je valide, en effet, ça aurait du être la première chose à remarquer ^^
> 
> pwné par KS  

 

Là je viens d'avoir un très grand moment de solitude   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

effectivement 

```
 emerge -put world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.0.3 [1.0.2] 

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

ne me remonte qu'un paquet mais comme je suis sûr de ne pas être totalement fou, je me suis livrer à la manip suivante:

************

Ma machine a deux gentoo 

une sur sda5 ( celle-ci )

une sur sda6 ( syndrome de "on ne sait jamais" )

j'ai donc rebooter sur sda6 

```
 emerge -pvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.6-r3 [0.95.6-r2] LINGUAS="fr -ca -cs -de -el -es -es_ES -fi -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nb_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sl -sv -tr -zh -zh_CN" 36,624 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.14 [2.0.0.12] USE="bindist crypt -debug -gnome -ipv6 -ldap -mozdom -moznopango -replytolist -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 187 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.2_p33] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples% -plugins -vanilla" 19 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-121 [120] USE="(-selinux)" 202 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.2 [1.11.1] USE="nls ssl -debug -ipv6 -socks5 -static" 915 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.25-r3 [2.6.25-r1] 9 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r3 [1.19.2-r2] USE="X -cjk" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.40.8] USE="nls -static" 3,997 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r5] USE="nls" 1,818 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.10.1-r3 [1.10.1] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -pam -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 10 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/elogviewer-0.5.2-r2 [0.5.2-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.6 [2.20.5] USE="branding pam -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -ipv6 -remote (-selinux) -tcpd -xinerama" 3,822 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/smplayer-0.6.0 [0.6.0_rc4] LINGUAS="fr -bg -cs -de -el -en_US -es -eu -fi -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -mk -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sr -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 993 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.2506 [1.2412] USE="-debug -suid" 635 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/v86d-0.1.5 [0.1.4] USE="-debug -x86emu" 66 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.16-r2 [1.0.16] USE="nls -midi -minimal%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p16 [1.6.9_p15] USE="pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 580 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/htop-0.8 [0.7] USE="-debug" 403 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/blender-2.45-r4 [2.45] USE="blender-game jpeg nls openal openexr png -ffmpeg -verse" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/eix-0.12.5 [0.12.4] USE="-doc -sqlite" 269 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.9 [1.40.8] USE="nls -static" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.40.8] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.1-r1 [1.10.1] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.6-r3 [0.95.6-r2] LINGUAS="fr -ca -cs -de -el -es -es_ES -fi -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nb_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sl -sv -tr -zh -zh_CN" 

[ebuild  NS   ]  sys-devel/autoconf-2.13 [2.62] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753 [1.0_rc2_p26454-r2] USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi bindist cddb cdio cdparanoia dts dvd gtk mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 png rtc sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode x264 xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -samba -sdl -speex -srt (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -zoran (-tivo%)" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 7,836 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.9 [1.40.8] USE="nls" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/com_err-1.40.9 [1.40.8] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.12 [4.11-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,353 kB 

Total: 26 packages (25 upgrades, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 59,732 kB

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

--> chez moi un emerge -pvt m'a toujour donné la sortie ci-dessus

 A vu de genlop les dernieres mise à jour sont d' Avril Mai

```
    Sun Apr 27 08:26:14 2008 >>> x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6-r2

     Sun Apr 27 08:27:00 2008 >>> media-sound/audacious-1.5.0

     Sun Apr 27 08:28:17 2008 >>> media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.0

     Sun Apr 27 18:42:01 2008 >>> app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p15

     Sun Apr 27 19:06:51 2008 >>> x11-themes/gdm-themes-20070811

     Sun Apr 27 23:09:43 2008 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.2.3

     Sun Apr 27 23:10:38 2008 >>> gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.1

     Sun Apr 27 23:11:13 2008 >>> xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-1.0.1

     Sun Apr 27 23:33:18 2008 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2

     Sun Apr 27 23:34:48 2008 >>> x11-libs/vte-0.16.13

     Mon Apr 28 13:36:05 2008 >>> dev-libs/boost-1.34.1-r2

     Mon Apr 28 13:37:04 2008 >>> x11-libs/vte-0.16.13

     Mon Apr 28 21:38:40 2008 >>> app-portage/udept-0.5.99.0.2.95-r1

     Mon Apr 28 22:32:28 2008 >>> sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3

     Sat May 17 18:31:09 2008 >>> sys-apps/portage-2.1.5
```

au niveau de portage j'en étais à :

```
eix -I portage

[I] app-portage/portage-utils

     Available versions:  0.1.28 0.1.29

     Installed versions:  0.1.29(08:09:50 25.04.2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         small and fast portage helper tools written in C

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [P]2.0.51.22-r3 [P]2.1.1-r2 2.1.4.4 (~)2.1.5 [M](~)2.2_pre3 [M](~)2.2_pre5 [M](~)2.2_pre6 {build doc elibc_FreeBSD elibc_glibc elibc_uclibc epydoc linguas_pl selinux userland_Darwin userland_GNU}

     Installed versions:  2.1.5(18:31:05 17.05.2008)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

Found 2 matches.

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

*******************

sur la sda5 ( celle qui me trouble) j'ai :

```
# eix -I portage

[I] app-portage/portage-utils

     Available versions:  0.1.28 0.1.29

     Installed versions:  0.1.29(07:46:15 10/09/2008)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         small and fast portage helper tools written in C

[I] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [P]2.0.51.22-r3 [P]2.1.1-r2 2.1.4.4 (~)2.1.5.6 (~)2.2_rc8 {build doc elibc_FreeBSD elibc_glibc elibc_uclibc epydoc linguas_pl selinux userland_GNU}

     Installed versions:  2.2_rc8(23:41:21 20/08/2008)(-build -doc -epydoc -linguas_pl -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

Found 2 matches.
```

*********************

Je crois donc que le fonctionnement de portage n'est plus le même entre les deux versions.

le fun étant ceci :

```
emerge -pvt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.7  LINGUAS="fr -ar -ca -cs -de -el -es -es_ES -fi -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nb_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -zh -zh_CN" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.16  USE="bindist crypt -debug -gnome -ipv6 -ldap -mozdom -moznopango -replytolist -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/screen-4.0.3  USE="pam -debug -multiuser -nethack (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/elogviewer-0.5.2-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xvidtune-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.8  USE="branding pam -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -ipv6 -remote (-selinux) -tcpd -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/gnu-netcat-0.7.1-r1  USE="nls -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/showconsole-1.08  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  USE="bash-completion" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hwinfo-14.19  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/logrotate-3.7.2  USE="(-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/module-rebuild-0.5  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa xscreensaver -cups -minimal -oss" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73  USE="network-cron -zlib" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-15.28.1.6  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/powertop-1.10  USE="unicode" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/v86d-0.1.6  USE="-debug -x86emu" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/smartmontools-5.38  USE="-minimal -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vobcopy-1.1.1  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="gtk threads -adns -caps -gcrypt -gnutls -ipv6 -kerberos -lua -pcap -pcre -portaudio -profile (-selinux) -smi -zlib" 12,798 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29  USE="nls -multicall" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.17  USE="midi nls -minimal" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.6  USE="dbus lcms mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff wmf -aalib -alsa (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -exif -gnome -gtkhtml -hal" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/meld-1.2  USE="-debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/smplayer-themes-0.1.16  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0-r1  USE="fuse -crypt -debug -gnome -minimal" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.10  USE="dbus gnutls readline ssl -gsm -madwifi -qt3 -qt4" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome -gnome-keyring -t1lib -tiff" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r9  USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  USE="pam -debug (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.3  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9  USE="-hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -spoof-source -static -tcpd" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1  USE="chardet nls (-altivec) -libsamplerate -session -sse2" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.1  USE="binfilter dbus firefox gtk pam -cups -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -mono -odk -opengl -seamonkey -xulrunner" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/grisbi-0.5.9  USE="nls -ofx -print" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p17  USE="pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.29  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/strace-4.5.18  USE="-aio -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.2812  USE="hal -debug -suid" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/htop-0.8-r1  USE="unicode -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/blender-2.47-r1  USE="blender-game jpeg nls openal openexr png -ffmpeg -openmp -player -quicktime -verse" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/dosfstools-2.11-r4  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/eix-0.13.3  USE="-doc -sqlite" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal wifi -gnome -lm_sensors" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/scrot-0.8  USE="bash-completion" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r2  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/hal-info-20080508  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/smplayer-0.6.2-r1  LINGUAS="fr -bg -ca -cs -de -el -en_US -es -eu -fi -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -mk -nl -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]  media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27458  USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi bindist cddb cdio cdparanoia dts dvd gtk mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 png rtc srt sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode x264 xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dxr2 -dxr3 -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -samba -schroedinger -sdl -speex (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r7  USE="-build -symlink" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.16  USE="bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602  USE="glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp nls -debug -gd (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0  USE="network-cron -zlib" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.2  USE="dri hal sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal (-nptl) -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv vesa vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson (-fglrx) (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -nvidia -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -via -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/xfce4-wavelan-0.5.4  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/nss-3.12  USE="-utils" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1  USE="X opengl -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -svg -test -xcb" 0 kB 

Total: 62 packages (1 upgrade, 61 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 12,798 kB

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.22-r8".

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

et 

```
 emerge -pvtDuN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] dev-util/meld-1.2  USE="-debug -doc -gnome" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1 [2.20.0] USE="(-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%)" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.1  USE="-debug -examples" 

[blocks b     ]    <dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1 (is blocking dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.1, dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.1, dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.1, dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.1, dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.1, dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.1)

[ebuild     U ]     dev-python/gnome-python-2.22.1 [2.20.0] USE="(-debug%) (-doc%) (-examples%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/gconf-python-2.22.1  USE="-debug -examples" 540 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.22.1  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]       dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.22.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]        dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.22.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]         dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.22.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  USE="bash-completion" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.814 [5.805] USE="ssl" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-plugins/enigmail-0.95.7  LINGUAS="fr -ar -ca -cs -de -el -es -es_ES -fi -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nb_NO -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -tr -zh -zh_CN" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9-r1 [2.0.7] USE="bzip2 nls -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602  USE="glibc-compat20 glibc-omitfp nls -debug -gd (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/gcc-4.2.4 [4.2.2] USE="fortran gcj gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi% -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -openmp -test -vanilla" 14,347 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-sound/audacious-1.5.1-r1  USE="chardet nls (-altivec) -libsamplerate -session -sse2" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r2 [1.5.1-r1] USE="aac alsa chardet nls sse2 -adplug -arts -esd -flac -gnome -jack -lirc -modplug -mp3 -mtp -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -scrobbler -sdl -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -vorbis -wavpack -wma" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal wifi -gnome -lm_sensors" 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-places-1.1.0 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers-0.4.0 [0.3.0] USE="-ffmpeg -grace -latex% -raw (-tetex%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa xscreensaver -cups -minimal -oss" 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.2-r2 [4.4.2] USE="file-icons menu-plugin -debug -doc" LINGUAS="fr -be -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -he -hu -it -ja -ko -nb_NO -nl -pa -pl -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2 [0.9.0-r1] USE="X dbus exif hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.8  USE="branding pam -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -ipv6 -remote (-selinux) -tcpd -xinerama" 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/gksu-2.0.0-r1 [2.0.0] USE="-debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome -gnome-keyring -t1lib -tiff" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 [2.20.1.1] USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r2  

[ebuild     U ]  sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.1 [4.0.18.2] USE="cracklib nls pam skey -audit% (-selinux) (-nousuid%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/scrot-0.8  USE="bash-completion" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/imlib2-1.4.1 [1.4.0] USE="X bzip2 gif jpeg nls png tiff zlib -doc (-mmx) -mp3" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal wifi -gnome -lm_sensors" 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-clipman-0.8.1 [0.8.0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-fsguard-0.4.1 [0.4.0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-datetime-0.6.0 [0.5.0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-mount-0.5.5 [0.5.4] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-battery-0.5.1 [0.5.0-r2] USE="-debug" 223 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-timer-0.6 [0.5.1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-dict-0.3.0 [0.2.1] USE="-debug%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-diskperf-2.2.0 [2.1.0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-notes-1.6.2 [1.6.0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-taskmanager-0.4.0 [0.3.2-r1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-genmon-3.2 [3.1] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-screenshooter-1.3.1 [1.0.0-r1] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/blender-2.47-r1  USE="blender-game jpeg nls openal openexr png -ffmpeg -openmp -player -quicktime -verse" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13 [1.2.12] USE="X aalib opengl -alsa -arts -custom-cflags% -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo -oss -pulseaudio% (-svga) -xinerama -xv (-noflagstrip%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.1  USE="binfilter dbus firefox gtk pam -cups -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -mono -odk -opengl -seamonkey -xulrunner" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/hunspell-1.2.7 [1.1.9] USE="ncurses nls%* readline" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/libwpd-0.8.14 [0.8.10] USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r2 [1.35.0-r1] USE="icu -debug -doc -expat -mpi -tools" 5 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome -gnome-keyring -t1lib -tiff" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/libspectre-0.2.1 [0.2.0] USE="-debug -doc -test" 381 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.6  USE="dbus lcms mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff wmf -aalib -alsa (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -exif -gnome -gtkhtml -hal" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r1 [0.2.8.4] USE="X expat gd gtk -debug -doc -xml (-jpeg%*)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 [1.0.9-r1] USE="lcms" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.7 [0.6.2] USE="cairo gtk -qt3 -qt4 -test" 1,436 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.17  USE="midi nls -minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.1.20071028] USE="nls unicode -examples" 370 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa xscreensaver -cups -minimal -oss" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-office/orage-4.5.12.2 [4.5.9.6] USE="dbus -debug -libnotify" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07 [5.03] USE="opengl pam -jpeg -new-login -suid% -xinerama (-gnome%) (-insecure-savers%) (-offensive%)" 5,384 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome -gnome-keyring -t1lib -tiff" 

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 [9999] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12.2-r1 [0.12.0] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="gtk threads -adns -caps -gcrypt -gnutls -ipv6 -kerberos -lua -pcap -pcre -portaudio -profile (-selinux) -smi -zlib" 12,798 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/scrot-0.8  USE="bash-completion" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/giblib-1.2.4  

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/imlib2-1.4.1 [1.4.0] USE="X bzip2 gif jpeg nls png tiff zlib -doc (-mmx) -mp3" 

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1 [4.1.6] USE="X rle" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers-0.4.0 [0.3.0] USE="-ffmpeg -grace -latex% -raw (-tetex%)" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.3.5 [6.3.5.10] USE="X bzip2 -djvu% -doc -fontconfig% -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -openmp% -perl -png -q32 -q8 -svg% -tiff -truetype -wmf -xml -zlib (-mpeg%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome -gnome-keyring -t1lib -tiff" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.7 [0.6.2] USE="cairo gtk -qt3 -qt4 -test" 

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/poppler-0.8.7 [0.6.2] USE="jpeg zlib -cjk" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/gimp-2.4.6  USE="dbus lcms mmx mng pdf png python smp sse svg tiff wmf -aalib -alsa (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -exif -gnome -gtkhtml -hal" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/lcms-1.17  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 [1.3.32] USE="perl python -R -chicken -clisp -doc -guile -java* -lua -mono -mzscheme -ocaml -octave% -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-extra/xfce4-places-1.1.0 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]  xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2 [0.9.0-r1] USE="X dbus exif hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -gnome" 

[nomerge      ]   xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4  USE="hal libnotify python -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.4  USE="-doc" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]      x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]       app-text/iso-codes-3.2 [1.5] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]      x11-libs/libwnck-2.22.3 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    xfce-base/xfce-mcs-plugins-4.4.2-r1 [4.4.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9-r1 [2.0.7] USE="bzip2 nls -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static%" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/curl-7.18.2 [7.17.1] USE="gnutls ssl -ares -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libssh2% -nss -test" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-util/meld-1.2  USE="-debug -doc -gnome" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 [9999] 

[ebuild     U ]   app-text/rarian-0.8.1 [0.6.0-r1] USE="-debug" 317 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa xscreensaver -cups -minimal -oss" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-terms/terminal-0.2.8  USE="dbus startup-notification -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]   xfce-extra/exo-0.3.4  USE="hal libnotify python -debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r2  USE="acpi crypt dell disk-partition -X -apm -debug -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 

[ebuild   R   ]     sys-apps/util-linux-2.14  USE="loop-aes* nls -crypt* -old-linux (-selinux) -slang -unicode" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal wifi -gnome -lm_sensors" 

[nomerge      ]  xfce-extra/thunar-archive-0.2.4-r1  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]   xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2 [0.9.0-r1] USE="X dbus exif hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -gnome" 

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.2 [2.18.2] USE="zlib -debug -doc (-gnome%)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.8 [1.14.7] USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-admin/sudo-1.6.9_p17  USE="pam -ldap -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 

[nomerge      ]  virtual/editor-0  

[ebuild     U ]   app-editors/nano-2.1.5 [2.0.6] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,422 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.22.1  USE="-debug -examples" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 [2.20.1.1] USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-X -debug -doc" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.8  USE="branding pam -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -ipv6 -remote (-selinux) -tcpd -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12.2-r1 [0.12.0] USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 [1.1.22] USE="crypt python -debug -examples%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.1  USE="binfilter dbus firefox gtk pam -cups -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -mono -odk -opengl -seamonkey -xulrunner" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

[nomerge      ]  net-misc/curl-7.18.2 [7.17.1] USE="gnutls ssl -ares -idn -ipv6 -kerberos -ldap -libssh2% -nss -test" 

[nomerge      ]   app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809  

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/debianutils-2.30  USE="-static" 

[nomerge      ]     sys-apps/coreutils-6.12-r1  USE="acl nls xattr (-selinux) -static -vanilla" 

[ebuild   R   ]      sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2  USE="gpm unicode -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile -trace (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/blender-2.47-r1  USE="blender-game jpeg nls openal openexr png -ffmpeg -openmp -player -quicktime -verse" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/ftgl-2.1.2-r2 [2.1.2-r1] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3  

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.1 [7.0.1] 1,329 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 [2.20.1.1] USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libgnome-2.22.0 [2.20.1.1] USE="-debug -doc -esd" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.22.0 [2.20.1] USE="-acl -avahi -debug -doc -fam% -gnutls -hal -ipv6 -kerberos -samba -ssl" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/libbonobo-2.22.0 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-text/evince-2.22.2-r1  USE="dbus -debug -djvu -doc -dvi -gnome -gnome-keyring -t1lib -tiff" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.22.0 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.6  

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18  

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/XML-LibXML-1.66-r1 [1.65] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.07 [5.03] USE="opengl pam -jpeg -new-login -suid% -xinerama (-gnome%) (-insecure-savers%) (-offensive%)" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/netpbm-10.43.00 [10.40.0] USE="jbig jpeg jpeg2k png rle tiff xml zlib (-svga)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gdm-2.20.8  USE="branding pam -accessibility -afs -debug -dmx -gnome-keyring -ipv6 -remote (-selinux) -tcpd -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/scrollkeeper-9999-r1 [9999] 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-text/scrollkeeper-dtd-1.0  0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18  

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/XML-SAX-0.96 [0.16] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.3.7  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/gconf-2.22.0 [2.20.1] USE="-debug -doc -ldap%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.22.1 [2.20.1.1] USE="-debug -doc -jpeg" 

[nomerge      ]  gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1  USE="-X -debug -doc" 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/gail-1.22.3 [1.20.1] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.2  USE="alsa xscreensaver -cups -minimal -oss" 

[nomerge      ]  xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2 [0.9.0-r1] USE="X dbus exif hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -gnome" 

[ebuild     U ]   app-admin/gamin-0.1.9-r1 [0.1.9] USE="-debug -python%" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15 [0.14] USE="-emacs" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/gksu-2.0.0-r1 [2.0.0] USE="-debug -doc -gnome" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.5  USE="-debug -doc -nls" 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/libgtop-2.22.3 [2.20.0] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-util/meld-1.2  USE="-debug -doc -gnome" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ]   gnome-base/orbit-2.14.14 [2.14.10] USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.11 [0.8.9] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]     dev-libs/glib-2.16.5  USE="-debug -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr (-doc%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/audacious-plugins-1.5.1-r2 [1.5.1-r1] USE="aac alsa chardet nls sse2 -adplug -arts -esd -flac -gnome -jack -lirc -modplug -mp3 -mtp -musepack -oss -pulseaudio -scrobbler -sdl -sid -sndfile -timidity -tta -vorbis -wavpack -wma" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-misc/neon-0.28.3 [0.26.4] USE="expat nls ssl zlib -doc% -gnutls% -kerberos -pkcs11% -socks5" LINGUAS="fr%* -cs% -de% -ja% -nn% -pl% -ru% -tr% -zh_CN%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9-r1 [2.0.7] USE="bzip2 nls -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static%" 

[ebuild     U ]  mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r3 [2.61-r2] USE="md5sum ssl -ipv6 -maxsysuid% (-mailwrapper%)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27458  USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi bindist cddb cdio cdparanoia dts dvd gtk mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 png rtc srt sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode x264 xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dxr2 -dxr3 -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -samba -schroedinger -sdl -speex (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r3 [1.1.3] USE="(-altivec) -examples" 0 kB [?=>0]

[nomerge      ] xfce-extra/thunar-volman-0.2.0  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]  xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2 [0.9.0-r1] USE="X dbus exif hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -gnome" 

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libexif-0.6.16-r1 [0.6.16] USE="nls -doc" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.10  USE="dbus gnutls readline ssl -gsm -madwifi -qt3 -qt4" 

[ebuild     U ]  net-libs/gnutls-2.5.4 [2.0.3] USE="nls zlib -bindist% -doc -guile -lzo" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9-r1 [2.0.7] USE="bzip2 nls -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static%" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libksba-1.0.3 [1.0.2] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.5 [1.0.2-r1] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xvid-1.1.3-r3 [1.1.3] USE="(-altivec) -examples" [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-lang/yasm-0.7.1 [0.6.2] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal wifi -gnome -lm_sensors" 

[nomerge      ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-mailwatch-1.0.1  USE="ssl" 

[nomerge      ]   net-libs/gnutls-2.5.4 [2.0.3] USE="nls zlib -bindist% -doc -guile -lzo" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-libs/libtasn1-1.4 [1.1] USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ]    sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="nls -acl% -doc -emacs -nocxx -openmp%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-fs/ntfsprogs-2.0.0-r1  USE="fuse -crypt -debug -gnome -minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]  sys-fs/fuse-2.7.3 [2.7.1] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.9-r1 [2.0.7] USE="bzip2 nls -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static%" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 [2.0.7] USE="-debug%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.1  USE="binfilter dbus firefox gtk pam -cups -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -mono -odk -opengl -seamonkey -xulrunner" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

[ebuild  NS   ]  sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p3-r1 [4.3.29-r2, 4.5.20_p2] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.3  

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-2.0.0.16  USE="bindist crypt -debug -gnome -ipv6 -ldap -mozdom -moznopango -replytolist -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="fr -af -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[nomerge      ]  www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.59  

[ebuild     U ]   x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug -dga -dmx -xinerama" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/vobcopy-1.1.1  

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7  

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 [1.2.9-r1] USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/blender-2.47-r1  USE="blender-game jpeg nls openal openexr png -ffmpeg -openmp -player -quicktime -verse" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/freealut-1.1.0  

[nomerge      ]   media-libs/openal-0.0.8-r2  USE="alsa mp3 -arts -debug -esd -sdl -vorbis" 

[ebuild     U ]    media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r5 [0.15.1b-r4] USE="-debug" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27458  USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi bindist cddb cdio cdparanoia dts dvd gtk mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 png rtc srt sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode x264 xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dxr2 -dxr3 -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -samba -schroedinger -sdl -speex (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.0 [3.10_pre0] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2 [0.0.5] USE="-debug -oss" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13 [1.2.12] USE="X aalib opengl -alsa -arts -custom-cflags% -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -noaudio -nojoystick -novideo -oss -pulseaudio% (-svga) -xinerama -xv (-noflagstrip%)" 

[ebuild     U ]  media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-office/openoffice-2.4.1  USE="binfilter dbus firefox gtk pam -cups -debug -eds -gnome -gstreamer -java -kde -ldap -mono -odk -opengl -seamonkey -xulrunner" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -as_IN -be_BY -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_US -en_ZA -eo -es -et -fa -fi -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh -sk -sl -sr -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.24 [1.20] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  USE="bash-completion" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DateManip-5.54 [5.44] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DateManip-5.54 [5.44] 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/extutils-parsexs-2.19 [2.18] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.24 [1.20] 

[ebuild     U ]  virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.2701 [3.25] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   perl-core/File-Spec-3.2701 [3.25] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.24 [0.19] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/v86d-0.1.6  USE="-debug -x86emu" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/klibc-1.5.12-r1 [1.5.7-r2] USE="-debug (-n32)" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/XML-Simple-2.18  

[ebuild     U ]  virtual/perl-Storable-2.18 [2.16] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Archive-Zip-1.24 [1.20] 

[nomerge      ]  perl-core/File-Spec-3.2701 [3.25] 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/module-build-0.28.08  USE="-test" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.38 [1.32] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.09 [1.07] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/yaml-0.66 [0.65] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.015 [2.005] USE="-test%" 64 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib-2.015 [2.005] USE="-test%" 139 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.57  

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.814 [5.805] USE="ssl" 

[ebuild     U ]   virtual/perl-libnet-1.22 [1.21] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70] 

[ebuild     U ]  perl-core/Test-Simple-0.80 [0.70] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.18 [2.16] 

[ebuild     U ]  perl-core/Storable-2.18 [2.16] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.09 [1.07] 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-2.015 [2.005] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base-2.015 [2.005] USE="-test%" 94 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.015 [2.005] USE="-test%" 205 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.814 [5.805] USE="ssl" 

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/HTML-Tree-3.23  

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/HTML-Tagset-3.20 [3.10] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/URI-1.37 [1.35] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  perl-core/libnet-1.22 [1.21] USE="-sasl" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal wifi -gnome -lm_sensors" 

[nomerge      ]  xfce-extra/thunar-media-tags-0.1.2  

[ebuild     U ]   media-libs/taglib-1.5 [1.4-r1] USE="-debug -test%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9  USE="-hardened -ipv6 (-selinux) -spoof-source -static -tcpd" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.7 [0.2.5] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] sys-apps/ifplugd-0.28-r9  USE="-doc" 

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-libs/libdaemon-0.12  USE="-doc -examples%" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p27458  USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi bindist cddb cdio cdparanoia dts dvd gtk mad mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 png rtc srt sse sse2 ssse3 truetype unicode x264 xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bl -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga -dirac -directfb -doc -dv -dvb -dxr2 -dxr3 -enca -encode -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -iconv -ipv6 -jack -joystick -jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -opengl -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -pvr -quicktime -radio -rar (-real) -samba -schroedinger -sdl -speex (-svga) -teletext -tga -theora -v4l -v4l2 (-vidix) -vorbis (-win32codecs) -xanim -xinerama -xscreensaver -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-libs/fribidi-0.10.9 [0.10.7] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-base/xfce4-extras-4.4.2  USE="battery cpufreq hal wifi -gnome -lm_sensors" 

[nomerge      ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-systemload-0.4.2  

[ebuild     U ]   dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.4.0.1 [4.4.0] 0 kB 

[nomerge      ] xfce-extra/thunar-media-tags-0.1.2  

[nomerge      ]  xfce-base/thunar-0.9.0-r2 [0.9.0-r1] USE="X dbus exif hal pcre startup-notification trash-plugin -debug -doc -gnome" 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libpcre-7.8 [7.4] USE="unicode -bzip2% -cxx% -doc -zlib%" 822 kB 

Total: 131 packages (118 upgrades, 7 new, 1 in new slot, 5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 39,869 kB

Conflict: 1 block

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

si on extrait je ne sais pas expliquer pourquoi 

```
emerge -pvtDuN world  |grep cairo

[ebuild     U ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.7 [0.6.2] USE="cairo gtk -qt3 -qt4 -test" 1,436 kB 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/poppler-bindings-0.8.7 [0.6.2] USE="cairo gtk -qt3 -qt4 -test" 

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

alors que 

```
 emerge -pvt world |grep cairo

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/cairo-1.6.4-r1  USE="X opengl -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -svg -test -xcb" 0 kB 

gentoo_dell_m90_f nemo13 # 
```

.

J'ai du mal à comprendre.

----------

## CryoGen

C'est quoi ce -o2 dans les cflags ??

-o -> output file

 les optimisations c'est -0?

----------

## nemo13

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> C'est quoi ce -o2 dans les cflags ??

 

Ben je ne porte des lunettes que depuis 2 ans

on admettra donc que :

la proximité des touches [0] et [O]

+ une police de caractère pas top

+ une interface chaise / clavier défaillante 

= 4 ans avec un cflags   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci je corrige

edit : je suis vraiment out j'ai bien

```
# gcc 4.2 introduit native pour l'architecture

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

O majuscule 

 je me couche tôt ce soir

----------

## boozo

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> (snip)
> 
> Parce après tout, tu veux faire une MaJ et pas réinstaller tout ton world non ?

 

@k_s : Heu... à ma connaissance, le seul moyen de faire celà c'est de passer par -e !   :Shocked: 

Au pire sans -u il ne met jamais rien à jour mais il n'a pas cette sortie là et surtout pas en boucle !

@Temet : Fayot !   :Twisted Evil: 

@nemo : bon en l'absence de réponse, mes dernières remarques sont toutes dans les choux si j'ai bien compris   :Sad: 

Hormis cette histoire de cache (et/ou d'arbre corrompu) qu'on a évoqué, la dernière hypothèse reste en faveur de Tanki : si on a un pb cumulatif, essaye aussi en corrigeant le pb de noyo obsolète et peut-être, l'un dans l'autre, qu'on verra plus clair   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Je pense que le comportement de portage a pas mal changé depuis l'apparition des sets.

Maintenant, sans recherches approfondies, je suppose que :

- emerge world et emerge system sont une autre manière d'écrire (pour des raisons de transition je pense) emerge @world et emerge @system .

- Quand on fait emerge @monset, le contenu du set est re-emergé, qu'il y ait des mises à jour ou non.

- Comme system et world sont maintenant des sets, ils réagissent comme tel => le contenu est ré-emergé, MaJs dispos ou pas.

- Concernant l'option -e, elle conserve son utilité, car il ne faut pas oublier que dans les sets @system et @world on a les paquets qu'on veut explicitement installer et pas leurs dépendances. Faire un emerge @world réinstallera le contenu du set mais pas les deps. L'option -e est toujours présente pour faire croire à portage que les deps ne sont pas encore satisfaites et oblige leur réinstallation.

Comme dit je n'ai pas fait de recherches à ce sujet, juste quelques tests, mais les supposition ont l'air de tenir la route !

Je rajouterai aussi que depuis un moment, system n'est plus inclus dans world, donc pour une MaJ complète, il faut faire emerge -auvDN @system @world

Sinon il est toujours possible de ré-inclure system dans world en ajoutant @system dans /var/lib/portage/world_sets

----------

## nemo13

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   (snip)
> 
> Parce après tout, tu veux faire une MaJ et pas réinstaller tout ton world non ? 
> 
> @k_s : Heu... à ma connaissance, le seul moyen de faire celà c'est de passer par -e !  
> ...

 

Bonsoir Boozo,

OUI C'est l'effet "Boucle" qui me dérange ; je n'avais jamais eu ce comportement et en plus il me remonte qu'une Partie du world et en [R].

jusqu'à présent une emerge -pvt world ne me faisait pas çà.

Pour tes pistes sur eix  j'ai gratouillé mais prudement ( peur de péter mon arbre )

là je viens de resynchroniser et j'ai lancé un avtDuN world

Il est parti pour environ 130 paquets je verrais bien ... demain matin ( la liste est dans mon post précédent )

merci pour votre attention.

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est quoi exactement la boucle dont tu parles ? J'ai loupé quelque chose ?

----------

## kopp

Tu viens de passer à une version supérieure de portage, qui a changé le comportement en quelque chose de plus logique. Pour faire la mise à jour il faut mettre --update, c'est tout, c'est logique. Si tu le mets pas, il installe tous les paquets de world.

Tu dis qu'il en manque ? moi je pense pas vu la liste. Il faut comparer à /var/lib/portage/world.

world ne contient que les paquets que tu as installés toi, pas les dépendances.

----------

## nemo13

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Tu viens de passer à une version supérieure de portage, qui a changé le comportement en quelque chose de plus logique. Pour faire la mise à jour il faut mettre --update, c'est tout, c'est logique. Si tu le mets pas, il installe tous les paquets de world.
> 
> Tu dis qu'il en manque ? moi je pense pas vu la liste. Il faut comparer à /var/lib/portage/world.
> 
> world ne contient que les paquets que tu as installés toi, pas les dépendances.

 

Bonsoir ,

Tu as entierement raison   :Embarassed:   ; 

1 ) j'ai mis longtemps à admettre que le fonctionnement de -pvt était du à l'évolution de portage.

2 ) je m'étais trompé dans mon compte de paquet world .

Bref une tempête dans un verre d'eau   :Crying or Very sad: 

je passe en résolu et je laisse sombrer ce post ; désolé pour le dérangement

Merci encore et A+:jlp

> KS : la boucle était dans ma tête !

----------

